# Vw



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

since i got the new camera, i can brag a little about what else i got new... hope you guys like it.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice!!! Are you gonna put this dirty old aquarium in the back seat Saturday?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ron v said:


> Nice!!! Are you gonna put this dirty old aquarium in the back seat Saturday?



Oh, I thought thats why they made 4-doors! :lol:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Jetta?????????


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice leveldrummer


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks eveyone, yes its a jetta, 1.8l turbo charged. and NO RON!!! IM PUTTIN IT IN THE TRUNK!! ITS HUGE!! i put 2 bird cages in it. each one was 18x14x32.


----------

